# Looking for and old coding friend - Ira Gold



## Amlund (Jun 28, 2019)

Anybody know if Ira Gold still is active in this forum? 

I think I remember the name was ingold? Hope somebody can help me.


----------



## Special-K99 (Jun 28, 2019)

Is this him?

https://www.mrexcel.com/forum/members/igold.html


----------



## igold (Jun 28, 2019)

@Special-K99 - thanks for pointing Amlund in the right direction.

Kind regards,

igold


----------

